# Работа через http-прокси с NTLM-авторизацией

## adequate

Подскажите, если на прокси стоит NTLM-авторизация, можно ли стандартными средствами линуха получить доступ к сети (в том числе emerge итп)?

----------

## sa10

Нужно установить и сконфигурировать 

```
*  net-proxy/ntlmaps [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9.9.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 178 kB

      Homepage:    http://ntlmaps.sourceforge.net/

      Description: NTLM proxy Authentication against MS proxy/web server

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## adequate

Спасибо большое за ответ, но я имел ввиду несколько другое. NTLMaps я сам давно уже использую, но возникла мысль в актуальности использования отдельной программы (читай прокси-сервера) для работы в интернете. Я постарался предельно открыто сформулировать свой вопрос. Неужели до сих пор стандартные средства не позволяют использовать NTLM авторизацию? И почему?

----------

## sa10

 *Quote:*   

> Неужели до сих пор стандартные средства не позволяют использовать NTLM авторизацию? И почему?

 

Стандартные средства позволяют, а M$офт не позволяет   :Arrow:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTLM

NTLM (NT LAN Manager) — Является протоколом сетевой аутентификации, разработанной фирмой Microsoft для Windows NT

----------

## adequate

Спасибо.

----------

